# HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRINCESS



## Wingnut (Jul 14, 2005)

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!


Hope you have a WONDERFUL day today   

(You deserve it!!!)


~Jenn


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 14, 2005)

OH...Thanks girls....

I sure hope to just sit in my moms air conditioned house and do nothing tonight....

maybe, if I am really lucky...my kids will have cleaned up their own messes today


----------



## emtbuff (Jul 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday  B)


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## 007medic (Jul 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday Princess, and I very seriously doubt that the kids have cleaned their own messes, however I am not ruleing it completly out. I came home yesterday to find the kids cleaning the house!! I almost had a heart attack!

I hope your day was wonderful!

Lyns


----------



## vtemti (Jul 17, 2005)

Sorry this is belated, but I have been gone a couple of days.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE PRINCESS, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!

I can now think of myself a year younger (until November anyway).


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 17, 2005)

Sorry I'm late...I must have missed this one.

Anyway,


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jul 17 2005, 01:41 PM
> * I can now think of myself a year younger (until November anyway).  *


Well the way I look at it is like this..

My sister is still 29 (for the third time), so that makes me 26 - again. Because there is NO WAY I will get any older than she is.

SO...YOU are older!!  :lol:    :lol:


----------



## vtemti (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Jul 17 2005, 05:01 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Jul 17 2005, 05:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-vtemti_@Jul 17 2005, 01:41 PM
> * I can now think of myself a year younger (until November anyway).  *


Well the way I look at it is like this..

My sister is still 29 (for the third time), so that makes me 26 - again. Because there is NO WAY I will get any older than she is.

SO...YOU are older!!  :lol:    :lol:   [/b][/quote]
 OH sure, rub it in!!!!


----------



## Jon (Jul 18, 2005)

happy birthday


----------



## EMTI&RESCUE (Jul 19, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUU HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUU....AND MANY MOOOOORRREEEEEE. Sorry its belated. Havent been able to get online in a few days. Hold onto that 29 with both hands, well maybe one on 26 and the other on the geritol. :lol:  J/k..Hope you got everything you wanted. Including a miracle "a clean house." Was sad but funny. We go party when were younger now a quiet night at home is more satisfying.lol. Energy is wasted on the youth. Happy birthday princess!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

